

Ask HN: What starts ups are in (near) Florida? - davismwfl

I am looking for startups that are based out of Florida and who might be willing to meet up and share some experience.  If not Florida south east is cool.  I would love to talk, visit and share my own experience.  I am based out of Central Florida.
======
true_religion
Drat, I just left the area. But I know the iOS developers for Seasonalysis are
in Florida as well. Might want to reach out.

~~~
davismwfl
Awesome, I will reach out to them. Thanks for the tip.

